
Share what ever is in heart do not keep it because it is important to share - sankalpavir
I am an introvert and for me it is very impossible to share anything. I was very shy from my childhood and it is very tough for kids like me. When I was in college a girl proposed me I did not tell anyone about a relationship. For five years I was with her. We were in different college. after four years I got to knew she was cheating on me. I never had a sex with her as to waiting for marriage and after four years I got to knew she was cheating on me from almost 3 years. I can not tell that to anyone kept that inside. I loved her very much and for me this is the one thing I never wanted. I dropped my college. I was so disturbed went to rehab and almost become insane. Did not know what to do all my life was around her. She was just not my love, she was also my only friend. Then she married to someone else. it is the pain that even it is like four year I still have that in my heart. Can not tell my parents my friends. I started a company raised seed amount of half a million and them my partner cheated on me and ran away with all the money. fighting in court but he is still not traced.I can not tell that either to anyone. I am lying to my parents, family and I am totally broke. Every where it seems that world is not good for me. And few months back i was travelling and I found there are so many people like me who are afraid of sharing with lots of reason.I visited a rehab and there was a girl she was sexually harassed by her uncle and she can not tell that to anyone. I met a young student who wants to do designing but his parents want him to join enginnering and he can not tell that to anyone and this is the reason that every 3 out of 5 people in the world are depressed as they are afraid to share. So I created a platform Dilspeaks.com where dil means heart it is an hindi word.I want everyone to share what ever is in heart no need to keep it in heart and suffer. Share and it really worked for me and I hope will work for many people especially introvert. dilspekas.com.
======
sankalpavir
www.dilspeaks.com

